# Dsg dmf diy



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

*Dsg dmf failure 2.0T*

I have this 06 Jetta GLI 2.0T with DSG with 28,000miles, it started 2-3 weeks ago with a rattle when starting it and at idle, like everybody in the TDI forums describe "like marbles in a can" it got progressively worse, finally it had a persistent vibration so I did the test described to diagnose DMF failure it had almost 2-3 inches of movement between both plates of the flywheel that I decided to stop using it and got the parts necesary to repair it properly.
So www.vwpartsdepartment.com help me with the best price on the DMF, and dieselgeek.com had a set of the required stretch bolts to assemble the subframe (you had to take it off to have enough room to get that DSG off)

There is a test for diagnosing this condition described in this you tube video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaNY1nqd7i8

There's also this short video where you can hear this "marbles in a can noise" when DMF fails:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVkhLGQOx2s

the flywheel part number is 06F105266P it superceded 06F105266E that my car had.

some of the transmision and axles bolts are triple square bolts, there is an excellent kit of these tools sold at www.metalnerd.com 

So to accomplish this it is necessary to remove the battery, battery tray, starter, the intercooler to throttle body assembly, radiator fan assembly, then disconnect both axles at the inner joint and pu them aside, then remove the subframe and left control arm.
when all of this is taken off, then you have access to the engine-transmission bolts and left transmission mount to get that DSG off.
the DMF is really easy to take off just 6 bolts.

Then as said in the Bentley "assembly is the reverse of removal"
the torque specs are the following:

flywheel bolts: 60Nm + 90 degrees.
transmission mount: 18mm bolts: 80Nm + 90degrees
16mm bolts: 60Nm 

transmission to engine: 14mm triple square: 80Nm
16mm hex bolts: 60Nm

subframe bolts: 16mm: 60Nm + 90 degrees.
18mm: 80Nm + 90 degrees.

dogbone mount: 80Nm

axle bolts: 60Nm


After this noise is gone as well as the vibration, take off and gear changes are smooth as butter again!!

The following pictures are self-explaining of some of the procedures necessary to accomplish this. I got this transmission jack at Harbor Freight that works wonders to remove and install the transmission at the correct angle necessary to assemble it without too much of a hassle.


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

Good writeup! 
I have a feeling that my DMF may be bad because for quite a while my car rocks and moves quite a bit after I put it in park and release the brake. I'm talking sometimes 1-2 feet if parked on a hill. 

Could you confirm that diagnosis perhaps? :thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

its going to roll until the trans parking mechanism stops it. if your on a hill or something... pull the PARKING break. opcorn:


----------



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

lol good point...its just not something I'm used to doing since Phoenix is generally pretty flat.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Guilty of not using the parking brake. I do now! So let me ask this, every time I don't use the parking brake and the car rolls, either forward or back this puts strain on the DMF? And this could be the main culprit for having to replace this?


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

the dmf fails cause' the first batch of those had weak internals (those have springs inside sandwiched by the two main pieces) so when those springs get weak the output plate of the dmf gets play and make that particular noise, I think that there's a retard of momentum between the engine and input shaft of transmission that makes so hard starting movement in an incline like a hill with a bad DMF, mine did that for example when waiting for a green light and gettin off the brake pedal it just went backwards like in a manual transmission car, not anymore with the new DMF, it just crawls like in a regular automatic.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying!:thumbup:


----------



## sanchir82 (Apr 20, 2009)

great write up OP. You used my video there lol the DMF test 

Mine has been acting up a lot, took it to the dealership a bunch of times, Long story short:

- dmf noise started at 43k
- complained complained, got my tranny replaced at 63k, but i dont think the dmf was replaced, I only saw one part number on the service write up "transmission box", thats it.
- noise was gone or muted, didnt hear it as much
- then around 75k it came back, just when my CPO warranty was expiring.
- complained complained no results
- now at 87k still have the noise

I'm saving up to replace it. Got a few questions though:

- Did you replace the clutch pack? is it a good idea to do so while ur at it, especially at my mileage? I'm not sure if mine was replaced with the tranny box. When I see ur pics, It looks like the clutch pack comes out with the tranny box, leaving the dmf with the engine. I think we have a wet clutch right?

- Did you have to repalce the DSG fuild? looks like no, just a straight remove the box, replace dmf, bolt it back on. (i am assuming the clutch pack wasnt replaced, so no fluid change)

- Did you have to do any VAGCOM resetting or anything of sorts, similar to what u have to do when replacing DSG fluid.

- How long did it take you? Might be attempting this with a good mechanic friend over a weekend or something. Any special tools?

thanks in advance, your help is much appreicated.


----------



## carlosabh (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey thanks for your video!! that helped me doing the correct diagnosis!!!
DSG removal is pretty straightforward, the only special tools required are the set of triple square bits for some of the engine-transmission bolts and the axle bolts, I wouldn't recommend you doing it without the special transmission removal jack, that thing helps you A LOT when reinstalling the transmission cause you have to align it perfectly to fit it and bolt it to the engine.
I did not touch the clutch pack, I have seen a video for replacing it in youtube, and doesn't seem to be impossible to perform, you don't have to change the fluid or add any when changing the dmf, just get off the tranny, change the dmf, and them assemble everything back. with help of someone you can do it in a weekend, or even in one day, I did it in two mornings working 2-3 hours each day.

And last but not least, removing the subframe is a must, space there is really tight and even without it is pretty tricky to put back the transmission on the engine, someone said that it can be done with it on, but removing the subframe takes just 15-20 minutes or less, and the risk of dropping the dsg or pinching some harness is not worth it.

I did run a complete basic settings of dsg when I finished the procedure, and I noticed that before when I performed the basic settings there where a lot of crunching noises when it was being done, now with new dmf it didn't make any noise


----------



## Justin_DeSilva (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks Carlos, 

I'm preparing to perform the same repair on a 2006 Jetta 2.0T. When replacing the flywheel did you also consider replacing the crankshaft seal with flange, or any other seals?

06A103171A


----------

